# ارجو شرح كيفية اداء دينمـــو البطارية بلغة العربية



## black88star (6 مايو 2010)

ارجو شرح كيفية اداء دينمـــو البطارية بلغة العربية 
:1:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم 
راجع الرابط التالي :
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/veh113.pdf
من صفحة 53


----------



## أمير صبحي (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم  

مرحبا ً اخي بطلبك  فإليك :


 1- هذا ملف عن الدينامو( عنصر الشحن ) يحوي شرحا ً عربيا ً وستجده بلغة بسيطة أقرب للفنية .

 من هنا 


2- وهذه محاكاه للدينامو ( بعد إستيعابك للمضمون النظري) للتقريب من الواقع من خلال توضيح :
- أجزاء الدينامو وطريقة تجميعها معا ً .
- وكذلك الدائرة الكهربية الكاملة للدينامو وفكره عملها .

 من  هنا 


أتمنى أن يفي ذلك الغرض 

بالتوفيق والسداد  


تحاياي 



​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 مايو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الكريم أمير 
بارك الله فيك 
برجاء مراجعة الروابط فإنها لا تعمل ، ام ان المشكلة عندي ؟ أرجو الافادة .


----------



## أمير صبحي (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخي الفاضل المهندس عاطف مخلوف .. بارك الله بك 

عذرا ً .. قد تكون هناك مشكلة فى الخادم IFILE والله أعلم .
وقد قمت برفعها ثانية ً على خادم 4SHARED .

الرابط الأول : من هنا 

الرابط الثاني : من هنا 


تحاياي 

​


----------



## black88star (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً 
مشكور 
عــــــــــــــوآفي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم أمير 
بارك الله فيك علي سرعة الاستجابة ، وعلي الملفين الممتازين ، جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك للخير ومساعدة إخوانك دائما .


----------



## سمير شربك (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا للأخ أمير والأخ المشرف الفاضل عاطف


----------



## محمود مشيمش (8 مايو 2010)

​*الدينامو**
**

**الدينامو او مولد الشحن* *هو نفسه مولد كهرباء**
**كأى مولد فى اى مكان يعمل بنظريه معينه تؤدى الى توليد طاقه* *كهربيه بمقدار**
**معين وثابت ولكن دينامو السياره يختبف عن المولدات العاديه التى* *نراه**
**كثيرا فى انه يقوم بتوليد طاقه كهربيه ذات تيار مستمر ( نظرا لان* *تيار**
**البطاريه تيارا مستمرا** ) 

**مكونات الدينامو** 

**يتكون اى* *دينامويولد تيار مستمراً فى العالم من مكونات ثابته لاتتغير وهى** :

**العضو* *الثابت ( القميص** )

**العضو الدائر ( البوبينه** )

**دائرة التوحيد** ( **السيليكونات** )

**منظم الشحن ( الكات اوت ) او الكتاوت كما يطلق عليه فى ورش* *الكهرباء**

**وهذه صوره لمكونات الدينامو من الداخل** 

**وفى بعض الاحيان يكون الكتاوت خارجى** ( **اى**
**خارج جسم الدينامو ) او داخلى ( داخل جسم الدينامو ) ولا يفرق مكانه* *لأنه**
**يقوم بوظيفه واحده** 

**نظريه عمل الدينامو** 

**وهى نظريه توليد* *الكهرباء عامة وهى كالتالى** 

**هناك قانون يسمى قانون فليمنج وهو المسؤل عن* *نظريه عمل المولدات او نظريه المحركات**

( **الكهربائيه طبعا** )

**وما يهمنا* *نظرية عمل المولدات وهى تتلخص فى**
**انه عند توصيل تيار مغذى لأى موصل كهربائى** ( **وفى هذه الحاله الاسلاك**
**الملفوف بها العضو الثابت ) يتم توليد تيار مغناطيسى ذو* *اتجاه ثابت او**
**متغير ( ثابت فى حالتنا هذه ) واذا قطع هذا المجال المغناطيسى* *موصلات اخرى**
**تتحرك حركه ثابته ( موصلات الاسلاك الملفوف بها العضو الدائر ) يتم* *توليد**
**تيار (( متغير الاتجاه والقطبيه** )) 

* **لاحظوا انه تيار متغير* *الاتجاه والقطبيه اى انه لا يستخدم فى ديناموهات السياره** *
Admin
Admin


**اذا لماذا يخرج دينامو السياره تياراً مستمراً ؟؟**

**يأتى* *للإجابه على هذا السؤال دور دائرة التوحيد او السليكونات كما يطلق عليها** 

**من* *اسم هذه الدائره يتوضح لنا دورها الا وهو**
**توحيد قطبيه واتجاه التيار المتغير* *لتحويله الى تياراًمستمر لاستخدامه**
**لشحن البطاريه الخاصه بالسياره وانا لا اريد* *الدخول فى نظرية عمل تلك**
**الدائره لتوفير الوقت ولكن اذا اراد احدكم معرفتها فلا* *مانع عندى ان**
**اشرحها لكم وهذه صوره لأحد اطقم الموحدات او السليكونات** 

**المهم انه يدخل تلك الدائره تيار* *متغير**
**متولد من العضو الثابت والعضو الدائر ( البوبينه والقميص ) ليخرج* *منها**
**تيارا مستمرا كالذى يخرج من البطاريه وبذلك يتم شحن البطاريه** 

**وما* *هو الكات اوت ( الكتاوت ) وما وظيفته ؟؟**

**الكات اوت** ( CUT OUT ) **وهو اداه* *تقوم بتنظيم عمليه الشحن للبطاريه**

**بمعنى انه كما قلنا يتم تغذيه* *الدينامو**
**لتوليد الكهرباء ولاحظوا ان الدينامو متصل دائما بالبطاريه اى انه* *يحصل**
**على مصدر تغذيه دائم واذا لم يتواجد منظم لتغذيه الدينامو سيظل يخرج* *تيار**
**الى مالا نهايه اى انه مثلا الدينامو يخرج 14 فولت وقوه دافعه 10* *امبير**
**ولا يوجد ما ينظم عمليه التغذيه له فستذيد الكهرباء الخارجه منه الى* *مثلا**
20 **فولت وعندما تذداد سيذيد تيار التغذيه وهكذا ستظل الكهرباء الخارجه* *من**
**الدينامو فى ذياده مستمره الى مالانهايه وبالتالى ستتلف جميع* *المكونات**
**الكهربائيه الموجوده بما فيها البطاريه ذاتها وذلك لأنها تعمل فى حد* *معين*

*
من الفولت والامبير

وكيف يعمل الكات اوت ؟؟

على عكس مايعتقد الكثيرين الكات اوت لا يثبت
تيار خروج الدينامو بل يثبت تيار التغذيه الواصل له عن طريق البطاريه
وبذلك عند تثبيت جهد التغذيه يتم تثبيت الجهد الخرج عند مقدار معين 

ويتعرض الكتاوت الى عطلين فقط وهما :

اما فتح كامل لدائرة الكتاوت ( OPEN ) مما يؤدى الى احتراق بعض مكونات الدائره الكهربيه للسياره بما فيها البطاريه 

او قطع فى توصيلات دائره الكتاوت ( CUT )
مما يؤدى الى قطع تيار شحن الدينامو نهائيا وهذا اقصى ما يفعله هو تفريغ
شحن البطاريه اذا لم يراه سائق السياره او ينتبه اليه مبكرا 

بعض النصائح للمحافظه على الدينامو 

1 المراجعه الدائمه لأطراف الدينامو وهى ليست بالصعبه فهما طرفين فقط 

2 استخدام بطاريه مناسبه لحجم المحرك من حيث السعه والقوه 

3 الانتباه الكامل للمبة بيان الشحن الموجوده فى اى تابلوه سياره ( المرسوم عليها بطاريه ) وطريقه عملها كالتالى 

عند فتح الكونتاك اضاءت اللمبه واذا استمرت مضاءه بعد ادارة المحرك فمعنى هذا انه هناك عطل فى الدينامو 

اى استفسارات لا تترددوا اتركوها فى رد وسأجاوب عنها ان شاء الله

*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي محمود وبارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات المفيدة .


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (12 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلاااااااا


----------



## qwer1000 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

محمود مشيمش قال:


> *الدينامو**
> **
> 
> **الدينامو او مولد الشحن**هو نفسه مولد كهرباء**
> ...




ارجو التوضيح اكثر بارك الله فيك .

هل الكتاوت عندما يكون داخلي , حينها لايمكن اصلاح الدينامو الا
اذا كان الكتاوت خارجي ؟

كيف اعرف ان الدينامو لايمكن اصلاحه وفقط يلزم استبداله ؟

الصور بموضوعك غير ظاهره .

مع خالص الشكر لكم .


----------



## faisal123 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

محمود مشيمش قال:


> ​*الدينامو**
> **
> 
> **الدينامو او مولد الشحن* *هو نفسه مولد كهرباء**
> ...


السلام عليكم 
اخي الفاضل لو فصلنا الدينمو والبطارية عن السيارة وعملنا للدينمو تدوير خارجي (مثلا بمحرك كهربائي اخر) فهل ستتضرر البطارية ام ماذا
وكيف اعرف مقدار الينمو المناسب للبطارية من ناحية الفولت والامبير والامور الاخرى
افيدونا حفظكم الله


----------



## د حسين (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن*



faisal123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الفاضل لو فصلنا الدينمو والبطارية عن السيارة وعملنا للدينمو تدوير خارجي (مثلا بمحرك كهربائي اخر) فهل ستتضرر البطارية ام ماذا
> وكيف اعرف مقدار الينمو المناسب للبطارية من ناحية الفولت والامبير والامور الاخرى
> افيدونا حفظكم الله


أخي العزيز يمكن فصل المجموعة وتدويرها بأية وسيلة بشرط تأمين سرعة دوران تتراوح بين 1000 و 6000 دورة بالدقيقة مع مراعاة عدم سحب أمبير عالي بشكل مستمر من الدينامو يزيد عن 50 % من التيار الاسمي المسجل على الدينامو مع مراعاة التبريد الجيد للمولد 
أضف الى ملف التمثيل الوارد في الموضوع توضيح مسميات الأجزاء بالعربي بدلا من الياباني كما في الصورة المرفقة
​


----------



## kaylogo (15 نوفمبر 2010)

merci


----------



## أبوأحسان (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جــــدا ... جــــزاكم الله خـــيرا ... ونـــفــعــكـم بمــــا عـلمـــكــم وعــلمــكـــم مـــايـــنـــفـــعـــكــــم


----------



## malak200029 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على الشرح الرائع وانا لى طريقة فى شرح لمولدوهى ان اى مولد فى العام يتكون من 1-ساحة 2- موصل وللحصول على تيار لابد من قطع(الدوران)ولمن الدوران فاذا كان للموصل فاننا نحصل على مولد تيار مستمر واذا كان لساحة فاننا نحصل على مولد تيار متغير اذن مولد التيار المتغير يتكون من ساحة وموصل اولا الساحة:وهى تتكون من أ-عمود المولد ب-ملف الجال ولة بداية ونهايه ج-حلقتان من النحاس معزولتان عن العمود وعن نفسهم ويتم توصيل بدية ونهاية ملف المجال بهم وايضا يوضع علهم فرشتان وذلك لمرور التيار فى ملف المجال وذلك لعمل مجال مغناطسى حوله د-الازواج الحديدية التى تقوم بحضن ملف الجال لتصبح مغناطيس
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## en-omer (31 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .. عندي سؤال حول تثبيت فولتية dc عندي اللواح طاقة شمسية تخرج فولتية تتغير من (13فولت الى 15 فولت)dc اريد تثبيت الفولتية بحدود 12 فولت dc فماذا اعمل؟؟


----------

